# 629 classic



## 80yota (Jan 5, 2012)

Hey guys, I have a 629 classic .44mag 8 3/8 barrel that id like to try to hunt with some next year. Got some questiond tho. 1. How much on average does it cost to get it milled to put a scope on it? 
2. It has factory sights are these good enough or do I need an upgrade? 
3. I shoot pretty good with it out to bout 30yds but what are some tips/techniques for shooting with iron sights?
4. Is winchester 240gr good enough quality wise to hunt with?
5. I have an uncle mikes adjustible shoulder holster that I do not like it os hard to adjust and slips out of adjustment when walking thru the woods. Id like to get a good holster for it but dont wana spend a lot. Any suggestions? I think I want a side holster but would that be too uncomforyable to sit with being a long barrel? Id like to take it as well as my rifle and use it if I get the opportunity. Thanls a lot guys!


----------



## armalite (Jan 5, 2012)

you can get a scope mount, remove rear sight an it uses the same screw holes. go to midway to see. i personly do not like a scope, i would look through someones scoped gun to deside.i would consider some type of red dot  etc , if you dont like factory sights.


----------



## 80yota (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks man. I didnt know you could do that. Ive never looked thru a scoped pistol, dad has a red dot but I believe that its for a rail on an ar type rifle. I shoot good with it but I guess its just luck because I dont really know the correct technuque for iron sights. Its a great pistol, just bulky and hard to xarry with the holster I have and carry a rufle tio.


----------



## 80yota (Jan 5, 2012)

RIfle too*


----------



## bowyer (Jan 5, 2012)

1.  The factory sights should work just fine. They are more accurate than most people can hold them. I have owned and shot several 629's and haven't had any problems with the iron sights as far as accuracy or durability. 
2.  The best way to improve accuracy is to practice as often as you can. Use the lightest loads available for practice since the recoil with heavy loads can be uncomfortable when shooting the once "most powerful handgun in the world". Switch to your hunting loads and adjust your sights accordingly just prior to hunting season.Shooting gloves and Pachmayer grips are a good idea if you are recoil sensitive. Dry firing on a regular basis will improve your ability to hold the gun steady. Always wear hearing protection as the muzzle noise can quickly cause hearing loss. Obviously, use both hands  and it helps me to steady my grip by using my weak hand to pull towards my body when firing. I definitely recommend you try out a scoped pistol before investing the money. They are not for everyone. If you are limited to 30 yards with iron sights then chances are you will struggle with a scope. 
3.The Winchester 240gr will work fine.
5. A good inexpensive shoulder holster is the Bianchi Hush. It is much more comfortable and practical for hunting than a hip holster.


----------



## 80yota (Jan 5, 2012)

Awesome, thanks bowyer! I originally got the pistol to hunt with but havent taken it hunting. It shoots good tho and I enjoy shooting it. I dont really have a problem with the recoil. It has pachymar grips. Havent thought about the gloves before! Like I said im new to this. Why is everyone saying try a scoped pistol first? I mean, I understand theyre recommending me to make sure I like it before I invest my money in it, but whats the "problem" with em? How different is it than a scoped rifle?


----------



## bowyer (Jan 5, 2012)

Shooting a scoped pistol is very different than a scoped rifle. A rifle has an additional point of support since it is pressed against your shoulder and therefore can be held more steady while on target. Pistol scopes have a long eye relief since they are held at arm's length compared to rifle scopes with a short eye relief. The pistol scope has very little magnification, usually not over 2 power, and very little light gathering capability compared to rifle scopes. All of these shortcomings are intensified with the scope's very small field  of vision making it much more difficult to pick up your target, particularly in hunting situations . Some people adjust to these limitations very well but many otherwise good pistol shooters do not. Don't get me wrong, I am not saying you shouldn't use a scope on your pistol as I frequently hunt with one myself. But good scopes and mounts are expensive and it would be prudent to try one if at all possible before buying. Very possibly someone on this forum, including myself, will let you try one if you wish to post your general location.


----------



## grif (Jan 6, 2012)

I have the same gun with 6.5 in barrel and use it in the same manner as you describe - carrying the rifle and handgun while hunting.  The S&W factory sights are fine.  I prefer the iron sights.  Keep shots within comfortable shooting range.  The Winchester loads are fine.  A lighter load will work for practice and hunting.  As a right hander, I prefer a hip holster carried on the left side with butt facing forward.  Easy to draw and much more comfortable sitting in stand.   I use an Uncle Mike's Sidekick Holster Belt.  It is infinitely adjustable and is easily worn over both light and heavy clothes.


----------



## ejs1980 (Jan 6, 2012)

I use a uncle mikes hip holster that I have modified to accept a red dot scope. I wear it on an idefinetly adjustable belt also and usually take it off my hip and put the belt around my thigh when sitting in a stand. I put a weaver scope mount on mine. I had to mill an extra groove in it so I could add a third ring since I couldn't keep it from slipping in the rings. If you go with a red dot or 2x scope I would just get the weaver mount. It's less then 10 dollars. If you go with a 4x or even bigger variable you'll want to get a sturdier mount. As far as improving your shooting dry fire, shoot reduced loads. If you don't reload try 44 special ammo. If you are new to big bore pistols shoot often but limit it to a low number of well placed shots instead of going out and shooting a box. I usually shoot six shots. Then shoot my 22 some and go shoot six more shots. Usually that's it with any magnum other than the 357.  Sometimes I'm feeling good or shooting light loads and shoot a box or more. I rarely shoot light loads since I'm allways trying a new bullet/powder combination so I get alot of shooting time in working up loads. The winchesters will suit your needs fina as long as they are accurate in your gun. Main thing is just practice alot.


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 7, 2012)

That Winchester 240 grain soft point is the best shooting/performing load I've found.  I pulled a bullet just to see what powder.  I've been loading a duplicate load ever since.  
If they still sold for $19.99/50 I wouldn't have ever had to handload for my .44s.


----------



## grif (Jan 7, 2012)

Apex Predator said:


> I pulled a bullet just to see what powder.  QUOTE]
> 
> Just curious, how can you tell what powder?  One would guess 296.


----------



## Darrell H (Feb 11, 2012)

80yota said:


> Hey guys, I have a 629 classic .44mag 8 3/8 barrel that id like to try to hunt with some next year. Got some questiond tho. 1. How much on average does it cost to get it milled to put a scope on it?
> 2. It has factory sights are these good enough or do I need an upgrade?
> 3. I shoot pretty good with it out to bout 30yds but what are some tips/techniques for shooting with iron sights?
> 4. Is winchester 240gr good enough quality wise to hunt with?
> 5. I have an uncle mikes adjustible shoulder holster that I do not like it os hard to adjust and slips out of adjustment when walking thru the woods. Id like to get a good holster for it but dont wana spend a lot. Any suggestions? I think I want a side holster but would that be too uncomforyable to sit with being a long barrel? Id like to take it as well as my rifle and use it if I get the opportunity. Thanls a lot guys!



80yota, did you get a scope installed on your 629 Classic yet?  I would suggest a 2X Leupold or an Ultradot.  I just picked up a 6.5" 629 Classic and installed an Ultradot on a Weigand base in 3 Weigand rings:






As to your question about holsters, I prefer shoulder holsters for handgun hunting rigs.  I like the bandito from Pistol Packaging:
http://www.pistolpackaging.com/Bandito_Shoulder_Belt_p/bsb.htm


Best of luck with whatever you decide!


----------



## John I. Shore (Feb 11, 2012)

Yo Darrell, that 629 is beautiful, actually it looks like it needs to be tripod mounted and belt fed. 
Good one.

John I.


----------

